# urinalysis results for raw fed dog question



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Does anyone know what is the normal range for a raw fed dog, my vet is not raw advocate at all, so I am pretty sure he has no idea what would be normal 

Babs had 2 sets of test done 1 in april when her BUN came back high, now another set over the course of 3 days to get an average

Aprils resutlts

complete blood panel test

Urea Nitrogen-- 34 (vet said high) ref range is 6-31 (kibble fed I am sure)
BUN-- 34 ref range4-27
all other results on test in normal range 

urine test recommended 

protein---3plus (high) ref range neg

urine protein/creatine ratio---1.7 (high) ref range 0.5

all other results were within normal range

results from may of 3 day average

protein---2plus
urine protein/creatine ratio---1.1

so they have come down...
vet wants blood pressure readings because fluxuating levels could mean high blood pressure.


I know it pisses my vet off, but I always question the results to some degree because Babs is raw fed and not sure these are normal for that, and if he goes by kibble fed results then some of his solutions would not apply...


Please anyone with experience in urine test results or a link to where I might find this info, your help would be appriciated

BTW Babs is 13 years old has been raw fed for almost 2 years now


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

Alot of people use this link but the BUN seems really low to me. The dog I have regularly tested has a normal BUN in the 32-34 range. I can't remember the rest of them but I believe raw fed dogs also excrete more protein in their urine.

Normal Blood Values And Raw Fed Dogs | Dogs Naturally Magazine

Oh, and I have a vet who if not fully on the raw food bandwagon has become alot more accepting of what I do because she sees the results. She says my dog with the high BUN has "perfect kidney function."


----------

